

Angelgate is missing the point. What about the entrepreneurs? - ryanmickle

Now that Silicon Valley is on fire with accusations, and Arrington is getting deserved accolades for blowing the doors wide open in the Angelgate story, there is clearly a missing piece that isn't getting any coverage.<p>What about the entrepreneurs?<p>I know of a seed-stage startup that literally just launched and has funding interest from people on both sides of this firestorm. While the world reads the opinions of super angels on every blog that covers tech, where is the coverage on the impact on entrepreneurs who are raising money... say the fresh batch of just-launched YC startups? This needs to end so we can all get back to building companies.<p>Maybe Hitler knows the answer:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlZOfHCpFFs
======
jonathanjaeger
Mark Suster gave a good summation of the whole deal on his blog a few minutes
ago in regards to #Angelgate and price fixing: <http://bothsid.es/7W0>

------
anigbrowl
War stories are best told after the hostilities.

------
sinzone
Here the debate: <http://office.mashape.com/question/debate.html>

------
Phaedrus24
Couldnt agree with you more.

